# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Złamanie paliczka dalszego?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry,
mam 18 lat i pod konieć października ubiegłego roku podczas gry w koszykówkę uszkodziłem palec, dokładnie mały palec przy prawej ręce.
Początkowo sądząc po bólu i opuchliźnie obstawiałem potocznie zwane wybicie więc nic z tym nie robiłem ale po kilku tygodniach nie poprawiało się. Wybrałem się zatem do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu i po pewnym czasie udało mi się dostać do hirurga. 13 grudnia zrobiono mi pierwsze rtg po którym lekarz powiedział że wszystko jest ok i żeby przez miesiąc smarować czymś w stylu fastum i powinno być dobrze.
Oczywiście jak można się domyślić po miesiącu nic się nie zmieniło.
Pod koniec lutego udało mi się dostać do innego prywatnego lekarza który z tego samego rtg wywnioskował "złamanie podstawy paliczka dalszego palca V ręki prawej" 
Dla potwierdzenia oczywiście lekarz zalecił mi drugie rtg, które dodaje w linku gdyż mam w wersji multimedialnej:

http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/8229/palec.jpg

Rtg potwierdziło stawianą diagnozę (radiolog napisał: Brak poprzednich zdjęć do porównania. Prawdopodobnie stan po złamaniu podstawy paliczka dalszego. Osie kości palca zachowane). Lekarz zalecił mi fizykoterapię: pole magnetyczne + ćw. indywidualne.
Fizykoterapię właśnie skończyłem, od złamania minęło już ok. 9 miesięcy, palec nigdy nie był usztywniany (podobno przy takich złamaniach nie robi się tego?), nadal nie odzyskałem pełnego wyprostu palca, ani pełnego zgjęcia, brakuje mi nie dużo ale jest to widoczne, staw koło złamania nadal jest obrośnięty dość twardą tkanką i wygląda przez to jak by był lekko opuchnięty. 

moje pytania: 
1 Czy kiedykolwiek odzyskam pełną sprawność palca?
2 Czy warto zapisać się na kolejne dwa tygodnie fizykoterapii?
3 Oraz czy ktoś potrafi na podstawie dołączonego rtg odczytać czy złamanie podstawy paliczka dalszego było odpowiednią diagnozą?

----------


## Krzysztof

1. Jeśli palec od 9 miesięcy nie odzyskał pełnej sprawności, może to być trudne, jednak jest to bardzo indywidualnie zmienne i nie jest niemożliwe, ważne są ćwiczenia 
2. Na fizykoterapię warto się zapisać, jest to najlepsza metoda na odzyskanie sprawności
3. Na RTG widoczne jest drobne linijne przejaśnienie w obrębie podstawy paliczka dalszego mogące odpowiadać szczelinie złamania

----------

